# FreeBSD support XDirectFB?



## smartly (Mar 3, 2010)

help me, i want install XDirectFB to my FreeBSD 8.0 x(


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 3, 2010)

Well, there's devel/directfb already, so I guess contacting that port's maintainer with questions is a place to start.


----------



## smartly (Mar 5, 2010)

I want to use xdirectfb to replace xorg ..


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2010)

smartly said:
			
		

> I want to use xdirectfb to replace xorg ..


Unless you port it yourself it's not going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## smartly (Mar 8, 2010)

thanks everybody ..


----------

